# Istra Music Festival 2019



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*9th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Poreč (Istria, Croatia)

03.04 - 07.04.2019

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/...choirs-and-orchestras-in-istria-croatia.phtml*









_ISTRIA - the country by the sea_
The largest peninsula of the Adriatic is Croatia's most popular holiday destination. Despite the relatively small surface of Istria it offers an unbelievable multitude of impressive sceneries to be discovered. The combination of natural beauties, the healing powers of air, sun and the ocean, as well as the hospitality of the local inhabitants are like magic. Besides gorgeous parks, a picturesque stone coast and long beaches the Croatian Riveria provides many superb cultural events, such as the Istra Music Festival with performances from choirs and orchestras from all over the world.


----------

